# Some Livebearers shots...



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Folks...I hope some of you take care about some Livebearers specimens too...?  
So, here a couple shots of my young Guppies for beginning:


----------



## newcommer

Very nice Guppies! :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here a couple more...They're suppose to be some variety of GREEN SNAKESKIN GUPPY:


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Gorgeous Guppies!


----------



## css virginia

Good picture shots of your Guppies...I vote for the first picture.....nice red color. 8)


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Actually, the color of These *Guppy "Black Prince"* is rather solid black...
but after flashing - it seems even their blue eyes and blue lipstick...


----------



## Oscarlover

I like Guppies! I always had them when I was a kid but i could never get my hands on anything that looked like urs, they are quite pretty :thumb:


----------



## Husnain

I agree with OscarLover. Never seen such beautiful Guppies.


----------



## redburner

Ha stra6ni snimki Hristo, ne sum o4akval da sre6tna bulgarin na toq site

Great guppies! I have never seen such beauties, I have this 10g tank laying around... might as well turn it into an awesome guppie club. Only if I can get my hands on such nice species :roll:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comment, everyone!
Here is one more Guppy variety,which I had keeping lately:


----------



## AQUASAUR

It seems like ...the Spring come into one of my Guppies tank...

*Half-black Yellow/Pastel Guppy*


















Depending of the different lightning, their pastel pattern changing a lot of unique color nuances...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are some others of my favorites Livebeares - The Black Molly:


----------



## Bo_Diggity88

i love guppies but they breed like mice... i never thought id see an empty tank ever again when i had them but a bitter sweet day came where all of them died in their brand new 55 gallon aquarium


----------



## Riceburner

nice shots!


----------



## crys

As always ,amazing ! Congrats , Aquasaur!!


----------



## MonkTong

nice pics ! :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Here are some of my Tuxedo funtail Guppy: *


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with some Guppy action shots...


----------

